# KEITH COWIE BREAKS FASTEST GTR RECORD AGAIN !!!



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi all

Just spoken to keith Cowie on the phone, he is down at Rotorstock, and he has managed to DEMOLISH the fastest 4wd European Drag 1/4 Mile record again (his own) with a 9.3 second quarter mile !!

Terminal speed is unknown as yet as he hadnt collected his slip, but this thing is an absolute monster and is getting better and better all the time. 

He still has tomorrow to run as well !!

He has managed to pick up another trophy for fastest of 32 cars as well.  

Absolutely superb, well done Keith. Very very well deserved !!

Michael


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Well done keith, I'll be there tomorrow so I hope he's running. Thats the main reason for going...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !!!! WELL DONE KEITH - keep up the good work mate.

Hopefully, what with this being a big show, there will be some footage over the next couple of days.

Wish I could be there


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Great result and it will not be long before an 8 second run happens.
Well Done Keith.

Cam


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I only live 20mins away and can't gp ,no money whatsoever .

Can't wait to see his car though.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> I only live 20mins away and can't gp ,no money whatsoever .
> 
> Can't wait to see his car though.


Dude theres always ways.......hitchhike, beg, busk outside the gate to raise the entry fee......anything !! Worth seeing this bad boy !! :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I'l be going tomorrow too, so hope he runs a 8 :smokin:

Im only 25mins away and nice weather today, sunny but not too hot, hope its similar tomorrow


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

MichaelG said:


> Dude theres always ways.......hitchhike, beg, busk outside the gate to raise the entry fee......anything !! Worth seeing this bad boy !! :smokin:



I was tempted to go outside and just watch the cars drive in,but got A-Level exams starting next week,and also got coursework due in next week .


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

awesome that car kicks ass


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Keith Cowie*

Well done Keith, just sorry i wasnt there to see it..damn damn damn.....


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Awesome! Thats the best news I've heard in months! Very well done Keith, you truly deserve the record, the car looked awesome when I saw it at TOTB3 and I was hoping that it would take the record this year!

Very well done!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just imagine how "hot" the competition will be at TOTB this year.

Tim's got all his Skylines,Keith with his,RK Tuning,Abbey etc etc

And then you got normal people with their cars,far to many to list.

Is Sumo running their R33 this year?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

9.3 - Awesome :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Faster faster faster  lol


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Congrats to Keith, be nice to know what the terminal speed was though.




JapFreak786 said:


> Is Sumo running their R33 this year?


Sumo have a different focus this year.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

*Well done Keith*

Its well deserved Keith, I hope to see the record broken again when a few more of us get there tomorrow!! :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*WELL DONE*

Keith.

That is the best news i have had today  
I will be there tomorrow trying to beat my time as well  

Well done.. I told you an 8 will come very shortly  

Mick


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll be there tomorrow as well and loking forward to seeing you guys running. I'll leave mine in the car park as she is to slow


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sumo gone track this year haven't they,just rememberd there Evo 8.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Was there today, Keith was fastest today without doubt, 9.3 secs, terminal was 158mph if i remember correctly, awesome Skyline !!!

Well done. 

Gurj


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Fensport corolla 10.7

Fensport Celica 10.5


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

just see this on the 200sx website,looks like the 8's are calling this year!!!! well done!


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Call me stupid, call me what you like  ....but where is "there" tomorrow? I'm looking for something to do on this Bank Holiday monday.

Regards


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Here you chap :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=36491


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

I have just spoken to Keith and he asked me to put this message up about his run today.

60FT 1.65secs
330FT 4.21secs
660FT 6.24secs
@ 121.95MPH

990FT 7.90secs
Terminal Speed 158.7MPH
TERMINAL TIMEof 9.38secs. :smokin: 

I hope it makes sense to you guys becasue to me it doesn't.  He is really chuffed  and wanted me to say thanks to everyone who sent a message. Will have to see what happens tomorrow.

Thanks Lorna


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just spoken to Keith and he asked me to put this message up about his run today.
> 
> ...


Lorna

I am sure he will have your mind "finely tuned" to the art of reading 1/4 Mile times by the time we all go down to Elvington again   

Well done mate, Roll on tomorrow. :smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent  Well done Keith

Best regards Alan


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Congrats Keith & good luck for even better tomorrow :smokin:


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Pics and Video to be seen here:-

Keith 9.3


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Congratulations Keith,

Awesome time. I'm really pleased for you :smokin: 

Good luck for tomorrow.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Great result Keith. Well done!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Fantastic result Keith :smokin: 

I will be there tomorrow to see all the action


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,

Looks like you still could get that 60ft time down a little, so very possible for an 8. Way to go man!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I was Rotorstock today & saw the 9.3 pass today . . . . simply awesome  , no burnout & without launch control i heard . .

It's gonna be an interesting year, sooo many stupidly quick GTR's appearing.

Well done Keith!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

well done so close to an 8 second pass. a real good 60foot should do it. its an awesome lightweight gtr :smokin:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Congratulations!!*

Stunning. I hope this is the warm up for an 8 tomorrow.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just watched the video ... Keiths car does go very well.

It's made me realise something though ... just how fast Project X used to rev. I recall when it ran at Santa Pod the other year it went through the revs in every gear SO quickly ... i've yet to hear anything else rev so damn quickly.

Anyway, this thread is about Keiths achievement ... once again Keith - very well done - here's hoping you improve on it further tomorrow and throughout the remainder of the year.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

superb result - well done Keith!!

Simon


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

wel done keith

daz i agree with u, pjoect x went like shit off a shovel!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Brilliant result Keith  
You and the team truly deserve it.
Gambatte !!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

Video of Keiths' 9.3 run

 CLICKY


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Fast Guy said:


> Video of Keiths' 9.3 run
> 
> CLICKY


You're up late mate


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Your time has come o b 1 ...

well done Keith and the team ...

Gaz


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks to all the people who came round and congratulated us yesterday. Think i can now put a fair few more names to faces.

Still a bit of work to do on the starts and set-up so that 60ft time should come down (easier said than done, as I'm sure keith will agree!!) so hopefully a few more tenth's to be released today if all goes well.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Absolutely brilliant!

Well done on moving the benchmark Keith and your team!


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Excellent time Keith, Well done :smokin:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

well done Keith and the lads !


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

Very well done Keith . 

Awesome car mate . It that looks like it wants to take off though, heh heh .


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Keith - glad the latest mods/tweeks are paying dividends. Tommy was giving me an update last week.

Once you 'really' get to grips with it - here come the 8's    

Steve


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Bloody hell thats fast!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Big congrats on the new record time Keith (and the crew).

Cya O!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Huge congratulations Keith & crew!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

well done but it just shows how far behind the rest of the world we are in quarter times


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

congrats keith m8

i was hopeing you would doit


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Thaks for posting up the details Lorna, That's proper quick, but nice to see a there's still a littel more to come. 

Congrats again, to Keith and the team from RB


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Has anyone got any news of the times from today ?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Marc (Crail Loser) has pulled an 11.2 driving Doug S's car. That's an amazing time for a GTS25t, and you wouldn't believe the consistancy of his runs either..... yesterday he did the following, 11.8, 11.8, 11.8, 11.7, 11.8 all @ 123mph TV


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blimey ! VERY impressive times. Glad to hear that car is putting in some good times now - it looked awesome at TOTB last year.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Keith - just amazing to watch - the video does it no justice whatsoever. Was so good to see it all come together :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

looking at the 60ft time and half track time he should easily make an 8!!!

fair play keith that is awesome, glad to see we are catching up with the Japs and Aussies!!!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

He did another 9.3 today as well, with a 9.5 as well.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Keith did the same again today, another 9.3!! Absolutely awesome to watch, if the thing would grip in the first two gears, it would be in the 8's without doubt. Well done Keith :smokin:


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

superb keith well done


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice one Keith and to all those you are involved!!!

What tyres are being used on the car t the moment?

Dave


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Am sure he will correct me if i am wrong, but as far as i am aware his drag tyres are M/T's :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I didnt get a close look at the tyres, but it looked to me that he was running on "road" type drag tyres, it certainly didnt look like wrinkle wall drag jobs, which makes it extra impressive...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Congrats Keith. When is an 8 second run coming then???


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> I didnt get a close look at the tyres, but it looked to me that he was running on "road" type drag tyres, it certainly didnt look like wrinkle wall drag jobs, which makes it extra impressive...



You're dead right Steve. The car is actually road legal, and it was confirmed to me today by Keith it was running in that trim.

It was fantastic to see, and it was great talking to you Keith. Can't wait to see an '8'.

Regards


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The most impressive cars are those that could drive out of the gates and to the local shop IMHO  

Amazing engineering, well done those that built it and drove it!

T


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Indeed, very well done to Keith and his team. It seems that tuners are a lot more confident with there work and the results are now showing. We may even catch up with Japan 'one day' 

Gez


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Here's a Pic of Keith with his record winning '32. Keith is the guy pushing from the drivers door.

http://usera.imagecave.com/nigelr32/CowiesR32.jpg

And this is a pic of Mike's '32 with that gorgeous '34 in the background.

http://usera.imagecave.com/nigelr32/000_0313.JPG

Regards


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Can i ask, 

What is the world record for a Skyline @ 1/4 mile pass ????


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

GSB said:


> Can i ask,
> 
> What is the world record for a Skyline @ 1/4 mile pass ????


http://www.exvitermini.com/records.htm

Not quite up to date on some of the times I dont think, but close enough for an example.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Cheers Lee.


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmmmmm...just noticed that Keith's R32 is only 2 tenths of getting into the World's top 10 on street tyres!

Awesome!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmmm...just noticed that Keith's R32 is only 2 tenths of getting into the World's top 10 on street tyres!
> 
> Awesome!!!




YOU HAVE GOT TO BE JOKING

We had better sort out the 60ft times then.

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Keith - did you have the launch control available this time ?

I seem to recall from your previous runs at another event - where you'd run the 9.6, that you had problems with the launch control and had to disable it (correct me if i'm wrong).


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

good show keith..  
better change that time below.......................  
good to see you again on sunday. once again well done and much deserved..bernie.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz said:


> Keith - did you have the launch control available this time ?
> 
> I seem to recall from your previous runs at another event - where you'd run the 9.6, that you had problems with the launch control and had to disable it (correct me if i'm wrong).


Hi Daz

I am just home,did not feel like a 10 hour drive home last night
so we went to the PUB for a drink  

The launch control was working ok last week on the road using 7500 revs
but with the grip on the strip it was bogging,we raised it bit by bit but it still
was bogging even with cold tyres,so in the end we turned off the launch control 
then i gave it 9000 revs off the line.this was ok with cold tyres but with all the 
runs so close at the end the tyres were hot and with 9000 revs in the final
I could not believe it I let the clutch go and it bogged
I had to have a second go at it and I was off
I new it was going the be a close finish,but when the car got going it reeled
in the Fensport Toyota,not sure how much I beat it by 
all I know is that I went passed it at a good speed thank fcuk

Keith


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Keith*

All i have to say is fair play to you.
Top car. :smokin: 
Top man :smokin: 

Well done

Mick


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Nice one mate, totally chuffed for you, sure i will hear all about it when u pop in.


----------



## harvey191180 (Feb 13, 2005)

*full bore*

what a great day out fantastic time that motor is the nuts well done great resault hope to see you go even faster next time


well done good show


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I had that nasty going home feeling when I had to race your car in the last 16 of the Street Eliminator challange  . But I had a better view of your run than most  Nice Rear number plate, spoiler


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Top result keith !!

Amazing to see and the figures seem to be well backed up with the second days runs :smokin: :smokin: 

so if its bogging still at 9k whats the answer?

Jay


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> so if its bogging still at 9k whats the answer?


11k?


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome! 

Congrats Keith!

Butuz


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Excellent News, Congrats Keith...I think this is going to be a interesting year........lead by the 32's  
I can't wait to see what you and RK are going to pull out this year :smokin:


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

keith said:


> I could not believe it I let the clutch go and it bogged
> I had to have a second go at it and I was off
> I new it was going the be a close finish,but when the car got going it reeled
> in the Fensport Toyota,not sure how much I beat it by
> ...


And i thought you were toying with him


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Well done mate but think I already mentioned that, don't think it will be long till we see you doing an 8.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> http://www.exvitermini.com/records.htm
> 
> Not quite up to date on some of the times I dont think, but close enough for an example.


...for instance the European 4WD record!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well done Mr Cowie,

Was good to catch up and have a chat.

You will easily be in the eights with a tad more tweaking. The way the car accelerated in that final run against Fensport was faster than I have ever seen, awesome !! We were like "Oh no, he's fooked it........jeeeeeeeeesus thats quick!!!"

Cracking bit of action.

J.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Well done Mr Cowie,
> 
> Was good to catch up and have a chat.
> 
> ...


You were not the only one thinking that
all I could see was the back of the Fensport car taking off and me not even moving
all i can remember was thinking OMG what has gone wrong      

Keith :smokin:


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

*Project .Z Pics on the day.*

The Beast waits to be let out from behind the chains...........  

















:smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You gotta feel for fensport though.

The guy must be thinking, if he just cocks up his launch I'll have a chance...........

Hurrah, he's bogged, and im already 50 yards in front, and Im in a 10.3 second car, Ive got him...........

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite, what the **** was that !!!

lolol


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Just heard about this Keith..... (Jungle Drums are slow in Japan  ) 

Well done mate, great time.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are a few photos from the weekend.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Congratulations Keith and all involved. Stunning results and I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Robinsongtir (Sep 14, 2002)

Keith,

Where did you get the M/T tyres from can you PM the company that you got them through and how much they cost you with sizes please thanks

Peter R


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Robinsongtir said:


> Keith,
> 
> Where did you get the M/T tyres from can you PM the company that you got them through and how much they cost you with sizes please thanks
> 
> Peter R



Hi peter

I bought them from LA Racing http://www.laracingparts.com/ 
ask for Lee he will sort you out.

Keith


----------



## Robinsongtir (Sep 14, 2002)

thanks a lot


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> You gotta feel for fensport though.
> 
> The guy must be thinking, if he just cocks up his launch I'll have a chance...........
> 
> ...


bladerider

Sorry but i have just seen your post (not bad)   

The toyota is still a awesome bit of kit

Keith :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

No worries fella,

I just been reading what bad things you been doing to Michael G !!!   

Sounds like a right blast, I can only imagine what that must feel like from the inside.

Good luck for TOTB.

J.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

keith said:


>


Keith, I've sussed why you haven't made the 8's yet. Take that big red spoiler off the front of your car, its slowing you down!!!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Keith, I've sussed why you haven't made the 8's yet. Take that big red spoiler off the front of your car, its slowing you down!!!!!


ATCO

So that is where i am going wrong  

Keith


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Keith*

:smokin: Or will it be the stickers  
Do you want me to get some of mine made up for you     

Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> :smokin: Or it be the stickers
> Do you want me to get some of mine made up for you
> 
> Mick



Mick 

You dont want me to answer that one do ya       


Keith :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Keith*

I will bet you a £10 or anyone on this forum. That this magnificent specimen
R32 GTR will run an 8 at TOTB4.  

It is just waiting to happen. And it couldn't happen to a more deserving man.

All i can say is roll on TOTB4  It is going to be the Daddy of all events. :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I will bet you a £10 or anyone on this forum. That this magnificent specimen
> R32 GTR will run an 8 at TOTB4.
> 
> It is just waiting to happen. And it couldn't happen to a more deserving man.
> ...


Hi Mick

I hope that you are right,are you going to be running
a car at totb this year.

Keith


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Keith - I'm hoping you'll be in the 8's before the year and is out (TOTB4 preferably) ... and Mick - I expect to see you in the 9's before the year is out 

Perhaps I ought to give my car a run ... scare you all a bit ! LOL !!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

Keith.

My 32 let go.So it will be with my best friends Abbey very shortly.
The old standard engine done very well best time was 10.6 @ 137 mph at 1.39 bar boost very good i think. That is a big mark of respect to Abbey and Dan for his mapping.

I might have something to run in but i will just have to wait and see.
Time is not on my side mate.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Daz*

If i get the car ready for the Jap show in october. Then i am sure there will be an 9's in her.
Well it wont be for the lack of trying :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Keith.
> 
> My 32 let go.So it will be with my best friends Abbey very shortly.
> The old standard engine done very well best time was 10.6 @ 137 mph at 1.39 bar boost very good i think. That is a big mark of respect to Abbey and Dan for his mapping.
> ...


Mick

Sorry to hear that,did that happen at the rotorstock event ??

did you see the clip of your car on the Rotorstock 2 Promo Video

here is a link to it http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=39097

Keith :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Fcuck*

Me the car was that fast i could hardly see it    
You will be a movie star next. fast and furious  

Mick


----------

